# I've got a nail biter ....



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Dakota bites her nails!! It's incredible ... she's not just fussing down there, I've watched her & then taken a look at her nails! This girl needs a manicure big time!

It's mostly her front paws, but I just caught her biting her rear nails ... why is the little weirdo doing this?? She can't be hungry, she just had dinner! LOL

She's a little werido, but she's my special little weirdo & I love her to bits


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> She's a little werido, but she's my special little weirdo & I love her to bits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love her to bits, too! Do you think she has allergies, Jac? That's a big symptom of allergies, biting nails.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, mom, take the girl for a manicure!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=391726
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thanks Linda, I'd never even considered allergies, I just thought she was weird! lol. I never knew that was an allergy symptom, so thank you! I just thought she was neurotic! LOL

It really doesn't happen that often, but I will now keep a closer eye on my little weirdo


















> Well, mom, take the girl for a manicure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL We're booked in for the groomer next weekend ... she will be 'tortured' then! LOL


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Mia was a nail biter too!! She started after the vet tech cut her nails really short. I figured they were probably sore at first and it just got to be habit. I used to spray her feet with Gentocin and she would leave them alone.
good luck...it sounds really gross when they chew them!!
Linda


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah, my dog Corky bit his nails too and he had allergies. It's a possibility anyway. He would do it in the bed at night and it would drive me bonkers







Loud!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> Dakota bites her nails!! It's incredible ... she's not just fussing down there, I've watched her & then taken a look at her nails! This girl needs a manicure big time!
> 
> It's mostly her front paws, but I just caught her biting her rear nails ... why is the little weirdo doing this?? She can't be hungry, she just had dinner! LOL
> 
> ...


LOL, Dakota is not alone. Lexi bites her nails, too.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

LOL. Gizmo has allergies so he's always licking his paws and in the process he likes to bite on his nails too. When it's bath time, I don't even have to struggle with the front nails because he maintains them himself. I only cut the little tip because he leaves them razor sharp!! I like to call them his "weapons." Yesterday I was playing with him... I kept hiding a toy under my shirt and he'd dig into in and into my back and... I was in pain, screaming.. laughing. I didn't stop cause I thought it was funny. LOL... but my back was RED from those little sharp nails!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

isn't it scary? Sparkey does it too. he makes all these crunchy noises like he is eating a bone







he always bites on his paws and when he starts to chew on his nails it scares me. I always stop him and don't really see any nails that are broken. I think he also has allergies.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes this is a BIG symptom of allergies. I read somewhere that where human allergies show up in sneezing and stuff like that, dogs are most likely to express allergies in some type of itchy skin disorder (even if the allergy is caused by the same thing (i.e. dust mites, pollen). 

My Cloud had allergies. His most signifigant was an allergy to fleas. I have to admit that allergy came in handy. The minute that I saw him chewing on his feet or his back I was always sure that it was time to frontline again. I didn't have to see any other signs of fleas to be sure because it was so predictable with him. Thankfully, he did not seem to have any other major allergy problems. 

My Cameo on the other hand has fairly severe allergies (though we fostered a dog with a much worse problem than hers and I know it can get absolutely unbearable for some of these dogs). Cameo is on a special presciption allergy diet that has reduced her allergies, but she still chews her feet sometimes and has itchy boughts. Our next step toward reducing her issues is going to be replacing the carpet upstairs.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Jacqui, she's probably just nervous about her budding supermodel career!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I wish Henry would start biting his nails , it would save me the trauma of clipping them . Sarah ( I LIVE IN FEAR )


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe she's just hinting at a manicure.



I've never seen one chew nails before. I know with allergies to something outside they often chew their feet and legs after being out. You could try washing her feet after being out to see if this makes a difference. If it does you know what it is.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex has a tendency to nibble on his nails when they are too long.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Jacqui, she's probably just nervous about her budding supermodel career!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Heidi, maybe that's it!









I'm glad she's not the only one that does it, I'll be sure to tell her she's not THAT special


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou also does the nail biting thing so I just give him a chew stick and it stops.


----------

